# Yeast- Eliminate it and feel better



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Do you still eat bread or other grain-based food with yeast in it? Donuts, baked goods etc? If you eliminate yeast you'll improve your sleep and improve your mood considerably. Try it for it for 2 weeks and see. We are not damaged but we are damaging ourselves by ingesting food that frankly should never be eaten.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Isnt bread weird. Its not like, completely natural.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is that sarcasm? Lol. Bread IS unnatural. The more any food is processed the less natural or raw it is. And therefore unhealthy. Eat food in its pre agricultural state and your health will improve.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol it was like, the first processed food ever


----------



## Artificial Intelligence (Jun 20, 2011)

Well between trying this and being vegan, I really wouldn't have anything to eat anymore. xD


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Pshaaa! Lol. Veggies dipped in your favorite pesto. Qiunoa, beans and cooked greens. Fresh juices. Eating a wide variety of veggies cooked and raw helps alot.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol another alternative 'medicine' theory with zero proof.

If you really did have a systemic yeast infection, it would need to make it's way into the bloodstream, and I'm sure you know what happens when your blood becomes infected? It's called _sepsis_, and it's symptoms are far more serious than anything the supporters of this ridiculous theory describe; typical symptoms are: high fever, nausea/vomiting, and systemic inflammation and all of the symptoms associated with inflammation of each organ (look up SIRS). Yeast in the bloodstream in high enough quantities to be symptomatic would almost certainly be enough to cause sepsis.

A GI yeast infection is highly unlikely (yes some strains of yeast thrives in acidic environments, but not those as harsh as the stomach unless you're talking about some kind of purpose-bred strain of yeast which will never have any kind of contact with food), so that theory doesn't hold much weight either.

quack quack im a duck lolol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lol. Duke, the only proof I need is how I feel. Open minds open doors to healing. And you're inaccurate btw.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I completely agree! Yeast is my enemy. I haven't bought any bread for about 3weeks now and there's a noticeable difference, definitely more energetic these days. Have also cut down on cheese, potatoes & rice. 

For breakfast, I have crumpets instead which are totally yeast free and naturally low in fat  Baked goods are to be avoided!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Lol another alternative 'medicine' theory with zero proof.
> 
> If you really did have a systemic yeast infection, it would need to make it's way into the bloodstream, and I'm sure you know what happens when your blood becomes infected? It's called _sepsis_, and it's symptoms are far more serious than anything the supporters of this ridiculous theory describe; typical symptoms are: high fever, nausea/vomiting, and systemic inflammation and all of the symptoms associated with inflammation of each organ (look up SIRS). Yeast in the bloodstream in high enough quantities to be symptomatic would almost certainly be enough to cause sepsis.
> 
> ...


Weeeeeell, if you've got an overgrowth in candida albicans, a.k.a thrush, I'd totally try to eliminate all races of yeast


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Local yeast infections are very common and are rarely anything more than an annoyance that cause nothing more than local symptoms (mainly just inflammation). None of your problems (real, or in the case of hypochondriacs who believe they have every made up diagnoses in the book, imagined) are caused by these unless your only complaint is localised irritation or you're extremely allergic and go into anaphylaxis from any kind of contact with yeast.

Systemic infections on the other hand are mostly only seen in people with no immune systems, where they can certainly cause strange symptoms, but in everyone else, even mild infections almost always trigger severe sepsis and they're often fatal regardless of treatment. I assume all of you have working immune systems, because if you don't, there are far nastier pathogens out there than yeast that you should be worrying about.

Seriously, have any of you guys even had any kind of testing done (by professionals, not fake 'alternative doctors' in their various guises) to prove that you have any yeast in your blood? If you've tested positive, have a working immune system and aren't in the ICU with sepsis, then you must be a freak of nature.

Also, since when does cutting down on yeast intake magically kill off an existing colony? Eating nothing but live yeast might make an oral/oesophagal infection worse or at least slow down the treatment (the only valid one being anti-fungals, btw), but if there's an established colony there and the conditions are right, it will keep on growing regardless of what you eat.

If we're talking a systemic infection (which you don't have unless you're reading this from a hospital bed), how exactly would ingestion of yeast have any effect on the levels in your blood? Even if the yeast survived the stomach (which it wouldn't, which is why you almost never see infections spread beyond the oesophagus), since when does the gut let yeast pass through into the bloodstream? Sure it might let the breakdown products and excretions through, but live yeast? Then again, the people who believe in this crap also believe in that other made up disease, 'Leaky Gut Syndrome'; you know your theory is full of crap when it relies on another equally crap theory in order to make any sense.

If you actually notice any difference from cutting out yeast, good for you, but that doesn't change the fact that it's nothing more than the placebo effect at work.

The thing about these alternative 'medicine' diagnoses is that they're all based around subjective symptoms that can easily be imagined by hypochondriacs (which most followers of alternative 'medicine' seem to be) but aren't accompanied by any objective signs; perfect for the placebo effect.

Often they're based on real conditions, but unlike their real counterparts, they can supposedly exist without any kind of observable evidence (e.g. people claiming to have heavy metal poisonings despite not having elevated levels of them or physical symptoms whatsoever, or in this case, people with healthy immune systems claiming to have systemic yeast infections without sepsis).

When these guys come out with working cures for diagnosable physical ailments, they might get some credibility, but for now, to anybody with a semblance of logic and a basic education in biology, it just looks like a big scam for people with anti-corporate agendas and hypochondriacs to latch on to.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I didn't read manifesto lol. Proof is in the living . Not the endless information assault naysayers throw out. If science doesn't confirm my well researched approach then science hasn't caught up yet. Are you saying that concerning candida albicans, that science has nothing else to discover? That science knows everything there is to know about candida and its effect on our health? Has science THIS MOMENT gained all the knowledge there is to know? Its unfortunate you are so close minded. Someone could actually benefit from an anti yeast diet but because you throw a cold bucket of science on it they may be discouraged. Way to be science fanatical! Lol.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah... cause actually having to validate a theory with observable, non-anecdotal, unbiased evidence is so 'closed minded' :roll


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been on a yeast free diet at the recommendation of my uncle (MD). I lasted three weeks and lost about ten pounds which for a small person is pretty bad. I DID feel a lot better though. My aunt tried the same diet after I did (she's bipolar) and her mood swings settled dramatically. She also looks ten years younger now. She, unlike me, stuck with it so kudos to her. My sister (bipolar and depression) went on it for a while and it certainly improved her rage fits. Both of them didn't mind the weight loss but since I'm tiny to start, I chose life. :b It's just a very, very limiting diet to pursue. That said, I've felt the results as well, and witnessed them. There's something to it.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

What do you eat for energy?


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I love bread. I'd rather shorten my life by ten years than go without yeast products. Now if you'll excuse me, I believe it's time for me to eat a loaf of sourdough with a pound of butter on it and drink a quart of beer.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I should probably specify it helped my anxiety.  

What can you eat? GOOD question! Basically vegetables and yeast-free bread which is disgusting. Hence the major weight loss side effect there. I was 17 at the time, never again.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

How about brown rice? Is it a better choice?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> If science doesn't confirm my well researched approach then science hasn't caught up yet.


I have to ask, if you're not basing your "well researched approach" on science, then where does the research come from? (not being an ***, I'm curious)



Krikorian said:


> I love bread. I'd rather shorten my life by ten years than go without yeast products.


Damn right. Bread is the greatest thing ever! And when you toast it... HOLY ****!!!!!!! I'm gonna go eat some right now! I don't care how cranky or unbalanced I might get, trying to take bread away from me would result in far worse results.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> Do you still eat bread or other grain-based food with yeast in it? Donuts, baked goods etc? If you eliminate yeast you'll improve your sleep and improve your mood considerably. Try it for it for 2 weeks and see. We are not damaged but we are damaging ourselves by ingesting food that frankly should never be eaten.


I quit that years ago. It does make me feel better too. I eat brown rice, potatoes, sweet potatoes, whole grain pasta, cereal or crackers. The yeast in crackers is not the same as doughy yeast, the cell wall has been broken when cooked and its digestible.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't currently follow a yeast-free diet, but I do notice a positive change in how my body feels when I significantly limit things like bread products and sugars. My skin acts better (also when drastically cutting dairy), and my GI system doesn't bother me as much.

I am also a long-term birth control pill user, which increases yeast overgrowth in the GI tract. That's also where limiting sugar comes in handy. (e.g. Diabetics/those with high blood sugar have a higher risk of yeast infections)



seafolly said:


> What can you eat? GOOD question! Basically vegetables and yeast-free bread which is disgusting. Hence the major weight loss side effect there. I was 17 at the time, never again.


You must have taken the hardcore route then (which is often suggested at the start of a "candida" diet). There are things you can eat besides vegetables, but they require people to not be lazy and to cook and stuff. (Which is why I'm bad at it. :b) e.g. rice, millet, quinoa are all grains that one can make a filling meal out of. Not to mention you can eat protein (meat, eggs), but obviously that's not useful for vegetarians/vegans. But yes, eating more vegetables is top of the list, which frankly can only be good for anyone (and I'd be the first to admit I don't eat enough).

Bread is a staple food product here, so cutting it out is painful for most people. It's also convenient. But nobody is going to become a skeleton just by eliminating bread and yeast products -- it just requires you eat other things and get more creative than you might already be. Which is why it's hard for me. Because nothing says convenience like taking a peanut butter sandwich to work for lunch.  (But I try to choose sprouted grain bread when the choice is there.)


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

All we need to eat are PowerSource apple PowerBars that Homer Simpsons eats.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

pollster said:


> You must have taken the hardcore route then (which is often suggested at the start of a "candida" diet). There are things you can eat besides vegetables, but they require people to not be lazy and to cook and stuff. (Which is why I'm bad at it. :b) e.g. rice, millet, quinoa are all grains that one can make a filling meal out of. Not to mention you can eat protein (meat, eggs), but obviously that's not useful for vegetarians/vegans. But yes, eating more vegetables is top of the list, which frankly can only be good for anyone (and I'd be the first to admit I don't eat enough).
> 
> Bread is a staple food product here, so cutting it out is painful for most people. It's also convenient. But nobody is going to become a skeleton just by eliminating bread and yeast products -- it just requires you eat other things and get more creative than you might already be. Which is why it's hard for me. Because nothing says convenience like taking a peanut butter sandwich to work for lunch.  (But I try to choose sprouted grain bread when the choice is there.)


You're exactly right. I forgot how difficult it was to cut out sugar because it's in so much (not as much as yeast though). I never had an affinity to cook regularly so you're right, that adds a huge challenge. I think if I tried it again I'd last longer as I'm more open to the alternatives and cooking, not to mention there are a ton of alternative products catered to people avoiding gluten or yeast. Back in 2002 it was a lot trickier. That said, in lieu of peanut butter I still enjoy almond butter!  Minimizing sugar is something I'd like to aim for but when it comes to yeast it's just too difficult (and I'm not stuck on bread or anything, it's just in the most unlikely foods - you don't know until you check the label). I applaud those who manage to do it though!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Agree. It's so hard to cut back on things like yeast, sugar, etc. because they are ingredients in so much stuff. And I'm soooo lazy. But I'm with you: cutting back on sugar is much more important to me than yeast. I actually think drastically cutting sugar in the diet is really helpful for anyone, for reasons beyond just the obvious. (Don't mean to derail point of thread though.... :b)


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> When these guys come out with working cures for diagnosable physical ailments, they might get some credibility, but for now, to anybody with a semblance of logic and a basic education in biology, it just looks like a big scam for people with anti-corporate agendas and hypochondriacs to latch on to.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who wonders why people listen to these guys. My mom is always going on about this stuff and she wonders why she feels bad all the time. She won't eat bread or gluten and hardly eats any carbs. She's definitely not any healthier than any of the rest of us.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm on a low-carb diet but I do cheat once every week so carbs like bread and noodles are my main source....damn, can't go without them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

jimity said:


> All we need to eat are PowerSource apple PowerBars that Homer Simpsons eats.


I only eat food in bar form. When you concentrate food, you unleash its awesome power, I'm told. That's why I'm compressing 5 pounds of spaghetti into one handy mouth-sized bar....


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

jimity said:


> All we need to eat are PowerSource apple PowerBars that Homer Simpsons eats.


 I love the taste of apple cores and old Chinese newspapers.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

About a week ago, I cut out all grains and went low-carb (carbs only coming from vegetables). Right now I feel better than I've felt in years. I'm noticeably stronger in the gym and have all kinds of energy throughout the day. All I want to do is go outside and do things.

For what it's worth.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

i cut out carbs for about a year, at first i went into ketosis and felt absolutely horrible for a few weeks. once that was over i stabilized but felt constantly exhausted and run down. i never had any energy everything was a huge effort.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Lol another alternative 'medicine' theory with zero proof.
> 
> ...
> 
> quack quack im a duck lolol


I think I'm developing a man crush on you Mr. Prunes :b Your blunt responses are entertaining as well as being eloquently put. 
Perhaps we could team up to form a cliched cop partnership; me being the old hand set in his ways, doing everything 'by the book', seemingly distant yet in possession of a strong moral underpinning. And you can be the much needed foil - the rowdy young upstart not afraid to put his foot in, occasionally charming yet more often than not lacking tact but all the while pushing the boundaries of modern policing - often with dramatic results !!

... ahem. I'm in between your hard line approach and the holistic medicine crowd. I do believe there is some value in anecdotal observation. Which to me is also underpinned by the fact that science has indeed not discovered everthing. And you can mix into this modern medicine being so woefully conservative. Which is understandable in a way seeing as you can't just change the rules after each and every theory getting released - you're playing with people's lives here so you have to have water tight evidence just to have an idea considered. This actually would be a perfect approach if some key aspects from modern medicine's infancy weren't so idiotically adopted without much evidence supporting them - which nowadays are de facto (stuff like Cholesterol being the mortal enemy of humanity, unsaturated fats over saturated)

Going back on point, reducing wheat from my diet has also proved beneficial in my view. Gluten(in wheat) seems to cause an inflammatory response in modern populations. The theories range for this; gut bacteria not being what they use to after 2-3 generations of modern living, the current strains of wheat being more allergenic, processed foods. It could be one, all or none of these things. But for me and seemingly quite a few people, wheat's omission is beneficial. So in light of that I say if what you're doing works, stick with it.  (within reason of course)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

UGH! I've had to call in sick friday and monday b/c I'm having a yeast resurgence. I get totally run down last week and instead of eliminating coffee (I dabble, not good!) and resting, I ate cookies, chocolate etc and what would appear to be "the crud" is a simple overgrowth of candida. Runny nose, fatigue, easily angered (ok, angry ALL the time). So now the cure is to get back on the Paleo, eat some garlic and lemon juice and stop drinking ANY coffee!! Lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

But living off of peanut butter sandwiches is so cheap and affordable, how else will we all gonna survive?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

If you desire bread, go for Ezekiel 4:9 bread. I like it much more than regular bread. And it is full of protein and all the amino acids. Uses no artifical ingredients and does not use any flour.

http://www.foodforlife.com/about_us/ezekiel-49

Edit: Ugh. Didn't realize this was such an old thread, but whatever.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I like rye bread myself. I wonder if there yeast in it?

It pretty low carb high protein and fiber.

Maybe if I can find a store that has ezketiel bread I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

I love bread so i've never tried to cut it out. i have noticed that homeade bread, bakery bread and more expensive "quality" bread tastes a lot better. Therefore I look forward to my sandwich on tasty bread and feel better after I eat it.

For those who have cut out bread and baked goods completely and feel better, did you ever wonder if you were reacting to the preservatives or other food additives rather than the yeast?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

My reaction when I saw this thread was dafaq is this. Modern yeasted goods are bull**** but its not the yeast that did it. Home baked bread is worlds apart and I if I could be bothered its the only bread I'd eat


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay back on the Paleo/Caveman/GAPS eating plan. Here's what I eat and I feel great. Breakfast is usually 2 soft boiled organic eggs over sliced avacado. Maybe a banana after. Lunch is sardines over grilled veggies of choice (asparagus!) over a salad, more avacado. Dinner is a soup of veggies with some light protein. Usually another egg dropped in the broth so it will cook lightly. If you eat healthy fats, carbs from veggies and limited fruit, limited nuts etc, you'll feel great. If you're eating "low carb" and feeling bad you just aren't eating correctly. Been there done that. Great sources below. 
the*paleodiet*.com/
*gapsdiet*.com/
*whole9*life.com/


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm the guy who walks past the bakery snorting as much of the lovely bread smell as possible. I love bread, I love rolls, they compliment any meal. I lost 30kg, eating healthy meals with a side of 1-2 multigrain rolls.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

FairleighCalm said:


> Do you still eat bread or other grain-based food with yeast in it? Donuts, baked goods etc? If you eliminate yeast you'll improve your sleep and improve your mood considerably. Try it for it for 2 weeks and see. We are not damaged but we are damaging ourselves by ingesting food that frankly should never be eaten.


Doesn't this only work for people who are allergic to gluten? I need some evidence before I stop eating muffins.


----------



## Sollicitus (Apr 7, 2013)

It's quite simple really. If you eliminate yeast or gluten from your diet and feel better, then you have just given yourself a good reason to stop eating them.

If you eliminate them and feel no difference, then keep on eating them. I don't have a problem with 'alternative medicine' as such (I work for a nutritional supplement retailer) but there is a lot of generalising that goes on, with people assuming that yeast and gluten are bad for _everyone_. Some people can digest them and for those that can, wholegrain bread and pasta can provide an excellent source of fibre, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm going to open a bakery that for 1 dollar ppl can walk thru and smell, see and imagine eating sugary gloppy sweets. Lol. If you don't believe that nutrition effects your health and hence your emotional stability, keep eating whatever you're eating. But if you want to challenge yourself, read the GAPSdiet.com page, the testimonials. Good health, mental or physical, (same) starts at the cellular level.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

kast said:


> Doesn't this only work for people who are allergic to gluten? I need some evidence before I stop eating muffins.


Don't stop eating muffins, man. Muffins are gooood...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Has nothing to do with a yeast infection.

And everything to do with systemic inflammation and insulin response.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> UGH! I've had to call in sick friday and monday b/c I'm having a yeast resurgence. I get totally run down last week and instead of eliminating coffee (I dabble, not good!) and resting, I ate cookies, chocolate etc and what would appear to be "the crud" is a simple overgrowth of candida. Runny nose, fatigue, easily angered (ok, angry ALL the time). So now the cure is to get back on the Paleo, eat some garlic and lemon juice and stop drinking ANY coffee!! Lol.


I don't understand what you are getting at. First you recommend that people should cut out yeast from their diet but here you are talking about Candida. You do realise that the yeasts used in bread and beer are completely different species from Candida species.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Has nothing to do with a yeast infection.
> 
> And everything to do with systemic inflammation and insulin response.


Listen to this man, he speaketh the truth !

(well, it's definitely been the case for me anyway)


----------

